# P1440 EVAP System Small Leak



## rpmaltima (Jun 24, 2008)

All- 
(98 Altima)
I read what people experienced when this MIL popped up.
Tried the following:
1) Replace gas cap, nothing
2) Checked two solenoid valves near charcoal canister, they're perfect
3) Inspected all hoses that I have visible access to related to EVAP sys,
nothing wrong or rotted or broken.
Does anyone know what else to look for ? 
How pressure sensitive is this system? How small does the leak have to 
be for the PCM to get pissed and throw the 1440 code?
If anyone has more information, please share it with me. 

Maybe someone diagnosed the leak with smoke and can share where
they found it, it may be a common point of weakness/failure on these vehicles.


Thanks a lot for reading !! Thanks even more for posting a reply!


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

You need to remove the evap canister, with the vent control valve still attached and look closely where the 10mm bolts hold the valve to the canister. You'll most likely see a few small hairline cracks, near the bolts, either on the valve itself or the canister. 
This is a common issue when this code appears...good luck!


----------

